# Check your Metal Valves for tightness.



## BarnacleBob (Oct 31, 2010)

If you have the high pressure metal valve casings fitted to your wheels it might be worth checking them for tightness of the screw fitting into the wheel rim.

I experienced an almost flat tyre as a result of one of my valves becoming loose and leaking air. I eventually discovered the problem and easily cured the leak by tightening the valve body ( which takes a 14mm ring spanner/socket ) into the wheel rim.


I checked the valved on my other wheels and found I could "nip up" all a little without overtightening because the brass threads could easily be damaged.

It might be worth checking yours.

Bob


----------

